# cyclogest pessaries AND crinone gel...



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

I have been given both, gel daily and bullet twice-daily I use a pessary in the morning when i wake up and was told to use the gel at as close to the same time as possible each day so i use it at 6pm. should i be using the pessary at the same or a different time? do i need to keep the two doses a certian time apart? there is nothing on my papers to say so...

thank you for helping with my probably irrational worries!!

k x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi K,

Not sure why you would need both but at least they are covering all bases and getting maximum amount of progesterone in   I would use the pessary morning and night (before bed) and keep the gel at 6pm. Most things when applied vaginally will be absorbed within 10-20 minutes so as long as doses are about 20 minutes apart you should be absorbing whatever you put in (if you see what I mean).

All the best for the 2ww    
Maz x


----------

